# Maximum tire size on 8Jx18 wheels on E61



## midn (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey,

I have got my hands on this 8Jx18 OZ Racing wheels that im currently restoring and painting.
I would like to put these on my E61 2008 but have a question regarding tire size.










I know that 245x40 Tires will fit fine but i would like to put 265x35 on rear.
Anybody knows if 265x35 will fit 8Jx18 wheels or is the 245x40 maximum?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## GTony (Nov 10, 2012)

8" Wide Wheel.
Recommended - MIN.215 - IDEAL 225,235 - MAX.245,255.
The 245 and 255 might have issues on the front. 
You will need to seek advice from Tirerack and your Local Tire People.


----------

